

Paypal finally close to what it deserves - ciokan
http://chew-kok.tumblr.com/post/33471369080/paypal-finally-close-to-what-it-deserves

======
loudassguitar
PayPal screwed us too, just not very big, but we won't use them ever again.
Bad news is, when you are in business, many of the other businesses who call
you a "cherished" customer will fuck you in a second the instant you present
any liability to their business model at all. Problem is, they won't be honest
with you up front about what _your_ place in that business model is. They'll
lie to get you to believe you are the cherished customer. Just remember
they're all whores who only do it for the money and that will guide you to
make wise decisions that CYA at all times.

------
loudassguitar
In general, I have problems with all credit card processing laws and
companies. The actions of Visa and Mastercard when they "blacklisted" Julian
Assange are especially troubling. The federal govt. allows these companies to
position themselves where they can literally destroy a business in just a few
days or weeks (mine could last only 2 weeks or so without them) and no one
seems to care, we (and our courts - DOJ) are more concerned with whether or
not Microsoft, Google, Mozilla or AOL makes the free browser you are using.

------
jekky
What's the idea payment service provider we are looking for? There will be
always a trade-off between flexibility and risk control. On one hand, we don't
want our account be frozen to damage our business. On the other hand, we also
don't want our money be stolen due to some fraud action. what's the best
example of a payment service provider? I suspect that a payment provider can
easily satisfy merchants when they are small (e.g. startup), but will come
into the similar situation when they grow up to a big one.

------
propercoil
There are tens of thousands of horror stories like yours in multiple tech and
IM discussion forums i kid you not.

------
daveid
I have a business that relies solely on PayPal and reading every story like
this makes me afraid of being the next one. What are global, _not US-only_ ,
_not credit-card only_ PayPal alternatives? Plus points for MassPayment API
equivalents.

------
cardine
The person wasn't fired because that person was an algorithm.

------
PythonDeveloper
Indeed. Paypal needs to shut it's doors.

~~~
daveid
Well, _that_ would screw over all merchants who were not screwed over by
PayPal itself.

